# Which TT to buy for an R32 motor/trans swap ???



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

Long story short, I have an R32 which I managed to kill via the Ford Explorer that T-boned me. I still have the car and all the parts and would like to rebuild it, but an R32 shell is pricey and way to far away from me to make it feasible. I have done some research and have gotten mixed answers as to what is required to do the swap. I am no stranger to VW motor swaps as I have swapped many motors between my VW's before but it has always been within the VW line and has always been a 4cyl to a 4cyl or a 6 cyl to a 6 cyl. 

I am aware that the TT came with a 3.2 in the later years of the MK 1 chassis but considering that I already have a 3.2 and the manual trans to go with it, I don't see the need to spend the money on another one that is attached to an automatic. I would like to pick up a relatively cheap 1.8T Quattro TT and do the swap. But the concerns that I have are with the ECU/wiring, I have read that there might be issues getting the ECU communicate properly ?? I'm not sure

Also I am concerned with the parts selection, meaning if I do get an 01 1.8T will the exhaust and other bolt on parts for the 03 3.2fit correctly or were chassis revisions made to accommodate the 3.2 engine and exhaust ??

I know that I have the ability to do the swap no questions, I am just not quite comfortable with my current knowledge of the Audi TT to just jump in. Any help and info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You should be able to swap into a 225 Quattro shell. Rear links are the same, and they all came with the 6-speed quattro O2M transmission; same as your R32 (but with a different bell housing and gearing, of course). The sub-frame on the R32 is probably stronger if it's available, but roadster TTs also had a reinforced subframe, FYI. Worth looking at a couple pics before you tear your R32 apart. You may need to have the immobilizer defeated on your R32 ECU in order to use the ignition and cluster on the TT. Other than that, the brakes are significantly different on the 1.8T TT from the R32 if I recall correctly. You'll want to swap those in as well if you can. I'm afraid I don't know anything about R32 front half-shafts, however. You may have to get creative with the CV joints on your current ride if they're usable.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

DBL Post


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Front section of the R32 centre driveshaft is longer than the TT's.


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

lite1979 said:


> You should be able to swap into a 225 Quattro shell. Rear links are the same, and they all came with the 6-speed quattro O2M transmission; same as your R32 (but with a different bell housing and gearing, of course). The sub-frame on the R32 is probably stronger if it's available, but roadster TTs also had a reinforced subframe, FYI. Worth looking at a couple pics before you tear your R32 apart. You may need to have the immobilizer defeated on your R32 ECU in order to use the ignition and cluster on the TT. Other than that, the brakes are significantly different on the 1.8T TT from the R32 if I recall correctly. You'll want to swap those in as well if you can. I'm afraid I don't know anything about R32 front half-shafts, however. You may have to get creative with the CV joints on your current ride if they're usable.


Does it have to be a 225 Shell/car ?? Was unaware about the subframe strength, I will look into it more for sure. I will just be swapping the entire ignition system, gauges and immo on the column along with the ECU but I guess an IMMO defeat would just make things easier. The brakes I assumed were larger on the R and were getting swapped regardless as I have drilled and slotted and I don't see the need to abandon them. The half shafts are a moot point as I will be replacing all 4 with raxles out the gate. 



All_Euro said:


> DBL Post


Not really, its posted in two different forums where different people troll where I will likely reach the most people who have the information that I need. 



All_Euro said:


> Front section of the R32 centre driveshaft is longer than the TT's.


thats not an issue as I will likely be purchasing a running TT and the drive shaft will be in place. but good to know as I assumed the running gear was all the same. 

Thanks to all for the info it is much appreciated, any and all info and experience is welcomed. Thanks :beer:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

It doesn't necessarily have to be a 225, but I know for a fact that the rear suspension on a 225 quattro is the same as an R32. The rear links on a quattro 180 are different, and the brakes are smaller.


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

lite1979 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be a 225, but I know for a fact that the rear suspension on a 225 quattro is the same as an R32. The rear links on a quattro 180 are different, and the brakes are smaller.


When you say rear links what are you referring to ?? So are the 225 Brakes the same size as the R32 ??


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be a 225, but I know for a fact that the rear suspension on a 225 quattro is the same as an R32. The rear links on a quattro 180 are different, and the brakes are smaller.


180Q rear suspension = 225 = R32. The 180Q lateral links are technically a different part number, but it's the same suspension setup. 225 rear brakes = R32 rear brakes. 180Q brakes = smaller non vented disc with a larger piston caliper. No reason to limit the search for a 225 when a 180Q will accomplish what the OP wants since he'll be installing his R32 brakes to it.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

slacker420 said:


> Not really, its posted in two different forums where different people troll where I will likely reach the most people who have the information that I need.


Double post on my end


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

So why are the MadMax rear control arms different for the 180 and the 225, then? Is one stronger than the other, or are the dimensions different?

OP, sorry if we're derailing your thread here. Looks like you can go with any quattro TT, though.:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

lite1979 said:


> So why are the MadMax rear control arms different for the 180 and the 225, then? Is one stronger than the other, or are the dimensions different?
> 
> OP, sorry if we're derailing your thread here. Looks like you can go with any quattro TT, though.:beer::beer::thumbup:


 No worries, the conversation is informative, things I hadn't considered. :beer::beer:

Anyone know the difference between the rear adjustable control arms ??


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> So why are the MadMax rear control arms different for the 180 and the 225, then? Is one stronger than the other, or are the dimensions different?
> 
> OP, sorry if we're derailing your thread here. Looks like you can go with any quattro TT, though.:beer::beer::thumbup:


The length of the yokes are slightly different, only a few mm, though I believe Max has eliminated this difference and only sells one type of arms for both now.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> The length of the yokes are slightly different, only a few mm, though I believe Max has eliminated this difference and only sells one type of arms for both now.


Yep, 1.5mm to be exact!


----------



## WrighTT (Aug 2, 2007)

hey i did a 3.2/r32 swap into my tt last summer and its really not as hard as it seems. my car was actually in an accident a month ago its being parted out in the classifieds right now ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7344730-2002-Audi-tt-ALMS-edition-with-3-2-swap-part-out). In terms of making the ecu and electrical all work i bought a 3.2 audi tt ecu and had it immo defeated and united motorsports did a tune on it as well and that was simple plug and play then. i didn't change the subframe from the standard 225 one, but you would probably benefit from maybe swapping it with one from a roadster eventually. I did have to cut a piece of the bracket that the dual side mount intercoolers bolt to on the 225's but it took all of five minutes. Also the ecu is up for grabs if your interested pm me!


----------

